# 3 Years to register new property (Land Registry)?



## Cuauhtemoc (16 Mar 2006)

3 Years to register new property (Land Registry)????
Hi,
Advice on a situation..

What's happened so far..

I got a letter from the solicitors who originally dealt with the purchase of my apartment about 3 and half years ago.
Apparently it still hasn't been registered with the Land Registry and they've sent me out a pile of forms to sign(Affadavit of Discovery, Copy of Lease)

I moved my mortgage to a different bank a year and a half ago with no problems(different solicitor this time) save the original solicitors came back saying i now owed them another 500 euro to complete Land Registry registration.

And now..
I sent the documents back to the original solicitor.
The Land registry has now had the documents for the last 2 weeks. I have had the dealing number for the same length of time as has my solicitor.

Initally (i must have got it wrong) i thought they could proceed with the contracts once they had this dealing number. I presume that they can proceed with that but my solicitor is says they need the title deeds back from the land registry as well(makes sense).

Despite assurances from both solicitors initially that this issue wouldn't affect the sale of the apt its been 4 weeks since we went sale agreed and still no contracts have gone out to the buyer.

Is there any way i can speed up getting the deeds back from the land registry?
The solicitor responsible for registering the property has called them repeatedly but is there anything i can do? Could i go in there?
I'd be grateful for any advice as we need the proceeds from this to close the sale of our new home(even getting to signed contracts would be good enough)

Thanks,

C.


----------



## CafeCulture (16 Mar 2006)

Hi- Can empathise with you here. 

Had a similar situation here over a year ago. Sold current house and offer for 'trading up' house had been accepted. Then i started the legal processes with my solictor- only then did the Land Registry problem appear!

Took almost a year to sort out and cost me the sale/ purchase. Plus my solicitor charged way above the quotation for the 'extra' work. 

Hope your situation works faster-

I have one query though... Can i recoup the additional fees from anywhere???


----------



## ramble (16 Mar 2006)

The land registry can be very accomodating to personal callers in distress!  Also the land registry issued a practice direction recently asking solicitors not to sell leaseholds on dealing numbers (there is a v.complex reason for this) and said that if an onward sale was contemplated that they would expedite the dealing.  But what "expedite" means varies from county to county depending on manpower etc, different counties are dealt with by different teams.  Your solicitor should be able to contact the registry by phone and explain, even so because leaseholds are complex from a land registration point of view it can take several weeks even if you have a co-operative official.  I had to do one of these recently and despite the best efforts of all concerned the seller lost the onward purchase and the very patient purchaser  lost the apartment.  Good luck.


----------



## ribena (20 Mar 2006)

The Land Registry don't accept verbal expedites, your Solicitor has to write in to them and ask them to expedite the Dealing straight away as the property is currently being sold.  They will do so immediately.  Dublin are the slowest at expediting because they have a massive bundle of expedites to get through every day, otherwise it should be done within a number of days.


----------



## Cuauhtemoc (21 Mar 2006)

Thanks for the replies.
Noting happened so far.  The solicitor has sent them a letter of expedite.
Ribena: Do you know how long it could roughly take once they start expediting it?

I called the Land registry office just to see could they give me a timeframe and they said it was with mapping at the moment but wouldn't give a timeframe.
Does anyone know roughly how long it takes once it gets there?
Days/weeks?

Cheers,

C


----------



## ribena (21 Mar 2006)

Everything is always in Mapping!  If you are in Dublin you could be waiting 3 weeks for the expedite but it's only a matter of days if you're anywhere else.


----------

